# Velodyne SMS-1?



## imola ghost (Aug 16, 2008)

Would this make a huge improvement on a Velodyne HGS-12? I'm not exactly what it does but I've heard good things about it.


http://www.velodyne.com/products/product.aspx?ID=15&sid=153w858y


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Get A Behringer Feedback Destroyer with Room EQ wizard software and do the same thing for several hundred dollars less.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 16, 2008)

You mean this thing? If it is then that thing cost a lot less than the SMS1.

http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHDSP1124P


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That's the one, read up on it around these forums.


----------



## bsoko2 (May 9, 2007)

How about the Anti Mode 8033B. The complete setup takes 5 minutes and then you are good to go.

Bill


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> You mean this thing? If it is then that thing cost a lot less than the SMS1.





> How about the Anti Mode 8033B


You guys are in the wrong section. 

You need to be in the REW / BFD sections

There's a review of the anti-mode here

brucek


----------

